# Business endorsement process



## Sjb123 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi, I have a relatives visa for 2 years that expires July 2016. I have been living in the western cape since August 2014. I have a few Qs.
I want to work as an independent self employed yoga teacher. Do I need to apply for a business endorsement?
If so how do I do this?
Would it be better to apply for this in 6 months time when I renew my relatives visa?
Grateful for any advice. The info on the net can be really confusing.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

I suggest you register your own business with CIPC and SARS. When u renew your relative visa include your CIPC letter, SARS Tax clearance and also your CV and a one page about description of your Business along with other documents for a relative visa, I suggest you start early so you have the right document along with the Police clearance which take about 4 weeks to get to you so i would say start the process 7-8 months before your current visa elapse. You can register your business with CIPC totally online and u can walk into SARS for a Tax clearance, i hope this helps. Goodluck.


----------

